
This shoe brand claims to have built the 'sneaker of the future' - notduncansmith
http://mashable.com/2015/11/20/greats-sneaker-future/#DB7Elsb8ysqc
======
devhead
so the future of sneakers is a shoe that says hey you bought a real shoe... so
much awesome.

maybe the future of that future is a drm shoe where if you aren't the person
who bought it or aren't wearing the matching socks it slices your foot off so
you can't wear it any more.

